
This Tech Bubble Is Different - miraj
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_17/b4225060960537.htm?campaign_id=rss_topStories
======
dstein
This article explains the thing that has bothered me most about all the bubble
talk - that the bubble is not in technology at all. The bubble is in marketing
companies that just so happen to use websites to sell ads and consumer data.

~~~
phlux
> _"...just so happen to use websites to sell ads and consumer data."_

You mean exactly what Google and Facebook are?

I think a lot of people tend to forget that Google is the most successful
advertising and marketing company in the world. Facebook (if it is not
already) Is the most successful _engaging_ brand.

Facebook, as a brand, has made it's actual brand the tool and platform for
attracting the product, its users.

The "selling of consumer data" is not so much that they sell out the data they
have collected, but rather sell the access to the users. Ads have become
interactive (Zynga) and the return to the consumer has become ethereal,
ephemeral and trivial.

------
yarapavan
Dupe. Previous HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2449520>

